# Figure Posing Suits



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey gang

Does anyone here know of any stores that sell competition suits that are in the Ottawa/Montreal/Toronto area of Ontario???  As this is my first competition, I'd like to go try some on(instead of mail ordering them) to see which style best suits my frame.

Thanks


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Try this:  http://www.fitsights.com/extras/suits.shtml
let me know if you don't find anything.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2004)

well, you could not try them on, but Gena and I highly recommend:

CHRISTINE MARSH DESIGNS 
Custom Bikinis, Clubwear, Fitness Customs 
Christine Marsh 
Denver CO 
(303) 584-0832 
cmdesgns10587@qwest.net 

you would have to send her your measurements and the style you want, and she can do it without a doubt!

she is the premier fitness/figure suit person in Colorado, and I know she does international sales cause we asked her about it. she said sometimes the suit goes back and forth a couple of times to get it perfect, but she is very good.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks JB & Rob...


----------

